# SV—48 Hour Tender Beef Dinos (Like Buttah!)



## Bearcarver (Jul 26, 2020)

*SV—48 Hour Tender Beef Dinos *(Like Buttah!)



I decided to see how Beef Dinos come out with the same Long Time SV treatment I’ve been giving Chuckies. (48 Hours)
So I had 4 pairs of Ribs all vac sealed, but I didn’t want to fight with my Sous Vide Supreme, so I decided to only do two packages at a time. 
This would also give me two fresh meals, right off the Grill.
Since I wanted to pull the meat off the bones, I set my SV @ 160°, and put 2 Packs in.
Then almost 48 hours later, I lit my Grill to get it preheated, so I could finish these on the Grill.
However at 48 hours, when I pulled my Ribs out of my SV, I realized there was no way I could put these on the Grill.
It was all I could do to get them to the Paper Towels for drying, without them falling apart.
So I pulled them out, & put them on towels, and immediately put the other 2 packs into the SV for their 48 hour ride @ 160°.
Then I separated the Meat from the Bones, and we plated some Awesome meat, along with Green Beans & Mashed Tater with Brown Gravy that was assisted by the liquid from the SV bags. This Meat just melted in our mouths, and Mrs Bear Loved it!!

Then for a couple days the Sammies were Awesome!!

And then after the second pair spent their 48 hour SV swim, they came out & the whole thing started all over again.  SEE PICS & Captions Below:


Thanks for stopping by,

Bear


Four Ribs in two Packs going into my Sous Vide Supreme:







Here's a better look at them ready to go in:






48 hours later, the 2 on the left came out & the 2 on the right went into my Sous Vide:






Here's the second 2 packs going in:






First ones out, falling off the bones:






Clean Bones on top of some of the Meat, from the first batch:






Awesome Pile of Tender Beef Dino Meat, from the first two pairs:






Bear's first helping:






Chopping up some meat for a Sammy:






Heating Meat for a Sammy:






Piling Meat into a roll, with Jeff's BBQ Sauce:  (Sorry I had the Shakes)






Gotta Melt some Cheese on top:






Ah, Boy---Nothing like it:






From the Second Batch:






Bones came out clean:






More Sammy Meat:






Some of Jeff's BBQ Sauce on the Roll:






A nice Pile of Rib Meat:






Another night---Time for a Big Loaded Dino Meat Sammy with Jeff's BBQ Sauce & some Frank's Hot Sauce:






What A Sammy!!!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 26, 2020)

Boy howdy Bear, that's a fine piece of work, Like! Looks like you went thru just about a  whole roasts worth of dino bones on the those cooks, bet it was yummy! RAY


----------



## checkdude (Jul 26, 2020)

That looks awesome!  Got my sous vide couple of months ago and have only used it once with less than stellar results. You are getting fantastic results so there is hope for me yet.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 26, 2020)

Great looking meals Bear! Was definitely tender... but you would make a dog sad that way, no meat at all left on those bones!

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 26, 2020)

Looks good bear. Crazy how clean those bones are.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 26, 2020)

Looks good ! Love the sandwich . Used my SV a lot since it's been so hot . Got a beef knuckle going in today for a long ride . 
Nice work .


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 26, 2020)

Wow Bear!! If I was facing a sammie like that I'd be shaking too...in anticipation of what's to come. As always sir, excellent job and a great write up.

Robert


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 26, 2020)

Looks like some darn tender eating there.


----------



## gary s (Jul 26, 2020)

Looks Good.  Those are really fall off the bone,  Great use of the leftovers     

Gary


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 26, 2020)

That looks amazing Bear, they must of been crazy good.


----------



## Smkryng (Jul 26, 2020)

Looks good Bear! I really need to use my SV more.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 26, 2020)

Looks excellent Bear!  Can't get more tender than that.  I can almost taste them. WOW.

Nice.  Thanks for sharing.

Mike


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 26, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Boy howdy Bear, that's a fine piece of work, Like! Looks like you went thru just about a  whole roasts worth of dino bones on the those cooks, bet it was yummy! RAY



Thank You Ray!!
I got them from the 2 Choice 10 pounders I got last Christmas, that I turned into 10 Steaks & 2 5 pound Prime Ribs.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




checkdude said:


> That looks awesome!  Got my sous vide couple of months ago and have only used it once with less than stellar results. You are getting fantastic results so there is hope for me yet.



Thank You Dude!!
Check my Step by Steps, below.
I have a whole section of SV Step by Steps, with all info included.

Bear


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 26, 2020)

Looks great Bear. The pic of the meat all juicy and apart on the plate is amazing. I just picked up a bunch of short ribs. I may have to save a few to try with my SV.


----------



## one eyed jack (Jul 26, 2020)

Those are some great looking sandwiches John.

I just took some short ribs out the freezer,  was going to smoke them but your post has me thinking I might try your method.

How long do you think that they should be in the SV, to leave a little time for a grilling?


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 26, 2020)

Looks great Bear.   I need to break out my SV again.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 27, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Great looking meals Bear! Was definitely tender... but you would make a dog sad that way, no meat at all left on those bones!
> 
> Ryan



Thank You Ryan!!
LOL---Yup---They were pretty clean.

Bear




one eyed jack said:


> Those are some great looking sandwiches John.
> 
> I just took some short ribs out the freezer,  was going to smoke them but your post has me thinking I might try your method.
> 
> How long do you think that they should be in the SV, to leave a little time for a grilling?



Thank You Jack!!
I would think about 30 to 36 hours should make them hold together for grilling, depending on how much meat is on them.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 27, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Looks good bear. Crazy how clean those bones are.



Thank You Jake!!
Yup---We don't give Smokey any Table Scraps (Kitty).

Bear




chopsaw said:


> Looks good ! Love the sandwich . Used my SV a lot since it's been so hot . Got a beef knuckle going in today for a long ride .
> Nice work .



Thank You Rich!!
Yup--Those Sammies were Awesome, with Jeff's BBQ Sauce!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 27, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Wow Bear!! If I was facing a sammie like that I'd be shaking too...in anticipation of what's to come. As always sir, excellent job and a great write up.
> 
> Robert



Thank You Robert!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




Winterrider said:


> Looks like some darn tender eating there.



Thank You Rider!!
Oh Yeah--Mighty Tender!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## tander28 (Jul 27, 2020)

I could definitely go for one of those sandwiches right about now. Great work!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 27, 2020)

gary s said:


> Looks Good.  Those are really fall off the bone,  Great use of the leftovers
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




smokerjim said:


> That looks amazing Bear, they must of been crazy good.



Thank You Jim!!
Yes they were really Tender & Tasty.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 27, 2020)

Smkryng said:


> Looks good Bear! I really need to use my SV more.




Thank You!!
Sure can get Tender Beef with SV !!
Yup!

Bear


----------



## pushok2018 (Jul 27, 2020)

Looks absolutely delicious, Bear! I have two pack of beef ribs in my freezer which will be cooked using the same method this weekend. Never SV-ed ribs before but after looking at  your picks.... I am getting hungry!!!


----------



## one eyed jack (Jul 28, 2020)

Thank You Jack!!
I would think about 30 to 36 hours should make them hold together for grilling, depending on how much meat is on them.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear
[/QUOTE]

Thanks for your thoughts, Bear.  I'll give them a try and report .


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 28, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> Looks excellent Bear!  Can't get more tender than that.  I can almost taste them. WOW.
> 
> Nice.  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Mike




Thank You Mike!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 28, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Looks great Bear. The pic of the meat all juicy and apart on the plate is amazing. I just picked up a bunch of short ribs. I may have to save a few to try with my SV.




Thank You Jcam!!
Let me know how you like it !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 28, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Looks great Bear.   I need to break out my SV again.




Good time to Break that Baby Out!!
Pretty hot out there, lately!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 29, 2020)

tander28 said:


> I could definitely go for one of those sandwiches right about now. Great work!




Thank You Tander!!
Appreciate That!

Bear


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 29, 2020)

Late to the party but those look great John! I have a couple racks in the freezer I fileted off the Christmas prime ribs. Might give this a try. Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 29, 2020)

pushok2018 said:


> Looks absolutely delicious, Bear! I have two pack of beef ribs in my freezer which will be cooked using the same method this weekend. Never SV-ed ribs before but after looking at  your picks.... I am getting hungry!!!




Thank You Push!!
Sounds Great!
Let me know how you like them!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 29, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Late to the party but those look great John! I have a couple racks in the freezer I fileted off the Christmas prime ribs. Might give this a try. Thanks!



Thank You John!!
That's where these were from too---Cut-offs from my Christmas Purchased Prime Ribs!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 30, 2020)

kruizer
 ---Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 30, 2020)

mike243
 ---Thanks for the Like, Mike!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 30, 2020)

Johnny Ray
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------

